
Indian firm makes carbon capture breakthrough (CO2 into baking soda) - protomyth
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/jan/03/indian-firm-carbon-capture-breakthrough-carbonclean
======
schoen
How much does this cost compared to carbon capture technologies that don't
yield an industrially useful product? Isn't it possible that the latter are
dramatically cheaper per kg of carbon?

~~~
DrScump
And what do they do when the resale value of their baking soda falls below the
cost of transporting it?

